# Indi -- Exciting PhotoShopped Pictures Featuring Indi!!



## LynandIndigo

*Indi in a Sports Car*

Hi. Everyone!!! This is my first time at putting Indi inside a car.. Indi went and bought himself a sports car a nice shiny blue one... He went for a little trip to the Great Ocean Road in Victoria.. My little guy is sure getting around.. I wonder what he will come up with next. Still a little rough need more practice at it....



Indigo's new Blue Sports Car.


----------



## milipidi

That's the way Indi! Good to see you travelling in style.


----------



## LynandIndigo

milipidi said:


> That's the way Indi! Good to see you travelling in style.


Thanks Li.. Indi said that the car drives really nicely he loves it.. Hope he takes me for a drive in it.. I didn't even no that Indi could drive a car..


----------



## despoinaki

Hahaha!! This is so funny!! 
I love how he looks inside this sports car! Great for the ladies!


----------



## Vargur

lol, Indy looks like a green bird in there


----------



## LynandIndigo

Which one should i use for my signature the car or this one of Indi as Indianna Jones..


----------



## Aussiegal

I like the car pics but I loooooooove the Indiana Jones one lol


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Hahaha!! This is so funny!!
> I love how he looks inside this sports car! Great for the ladies!


Thank you Despina. It does look like he is looking outside..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Vargur said:


> lol, Indy looks like a green bird in there


Thank you Elma


----------



## kcladyz

Lol cute but should he not be in the front seat driving


----------



## LynandIndigo

Aussiegal said:


> I like the car pics but I loooooooove the Indiana Jones one lol


Thank you..


----------



## Kate C

While I like the car I think I like the Indiana Jones better.

They are definitely improving Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> Lol cute but should he not be in the front seat driving


Thank you. It is only a two seat car.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> While I like the car I think I like the Indiana Jones better.
> 
> They are definitely improving Lyn.


Thank you Kate...I like the Indianna one to so we will see how many more go for that one or the car... Cutting out the pictures is tiring I get sore eyes doing cut outs... Glad you liked them.


----------



## Jonah

Indi...don't get a ticket and cost your mum money...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Indi...don't get a ticket and cost your mum money...


Hey Bro. I'll try not to get a ticket I have my eyes on the cameras I just know where they are I am very sneaky I can get past them...


----------



## PebbleCam

Hahaha, this is fantastic. 
Good going!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Everyone....


----------



## FaeryBee

*The pictures you did look great Lyn -- well done! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *The pictures you did look great Lyn -- well done! :thumbsup:*


Thank you Deb. I googled how to do it.. It is amazing what we can find on the internet....I like your work to...


----------



## Michelle M.

Little Indi is looking spiffy in his shiny new sports car!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Michelle M. said:


> Little Indi is looking spiffy in his shiny new sports car!


Thank you Michelle...


----------



## Jedikeet

Nice new Corvette n I love that color too, Indi! Can I borrow it sometime when ur now driving it?

Indi is now the Mel Gibson of budgies. Look out!


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Which one should i use for my signature the car or this one of Indi as Indianna Jones..


DA da Dadada (Indiana Jones Theme) - yes! Ladies n gentleman...INDI is back again to Peru to reclaim the lost Golden Idol and defeat the bad guys in his biggest adventure yet. Coming soon to a theater near you! :clap:arty2:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Nice new Corvette n I love that color too, Indi! Can I borrow it sometime when ur now driving it?
> 
> Indi is now the Mel Gibson of budgies. Look out!


Thank you Nick Indi says you can borrow his sports car sometime he said to let him no and he will give you the keys.Mel Gibson maybe Indi will be him one day..



Jedikeet said:


> DA da Dadada (Indiana Jones Theme) - yes! Ladies n gentleman...INDI is back again to Peru to reclaim the lost Golden Idol and defeat the bad guys in his biggest adventure yet. Coming soon to a theater near you! :clap:arty2:


DA da Dadada!!!!Yes Indi is back as Indianna Jones once again. Stay tuned for his next episode.. There will be a new production coming your way soon at your theater..


----------



## Kate C

Funny you should say that Nick. Mel is my cousin, fourth cousin.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! Indi went surfing for the day as it has been to hot.. I like how he rides on his surf board.. Then after that he found a new Disney Friend..Oh by the way this is my first time doing a surfing and disney theme.. It took me all day to cut out the Dwarf..He likes the Dwarfs from the Movie Snow White. I also like to watch it to.. Indi wanted me to share the pictures with you all... Thought it was a bit of fun.. 

Indi going Surfing and Meeting a Disney Friend.


Indigo likes Grumpy from the Movie Snow White.


----------



## jellyblue

So cute! Good job, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Susan.


----------



## nuxi

Very cute! Well done,Lyn!


----------



## nuxi

Indi looks good in his shiny new car!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn, see how much you've improved in such a short time?
Very nicely done. :thumbsup:*


----------



## kcladyz

Love the surfer lol


----------



## Jonah

Indi is the King of the surf...nice work Lyn...


----------



## Impeckable

LynandIndigo
said:


>


Looks like Indi is entering the *Indi*anapolis 500 race :racer:


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Good job Lyn, I am jealous, much improved and rapidly as well. 
Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## Mikey Did It

Wow Lyn! Great job, especially on trimming the dwarf. I love it that Indie wears a helmet to surf. You're a good Mommy!


----------



## Jedikeet

Haha Cowabunga Indi riding the Big Kahuna! :clap: 

Why does Indi like Grumpy? Grumpy's expression doesn't seem too friendly to Indi.


----------



## Impeckable

We all know Grumpy secretly loved Snow White but of course she only has eyes for one adorable little man


----------



## Kate C

Really cute Lyn. But why is Indi wearing a helmet to go surfing? Skateboarding I could understand, but I have never seen anyone wear a helmet surfing.


----------



## Jedikeet

Kate C said:


> Really cute Lyn. But why is Indi wearing a helmet to go surfing? Skateboarding I could understand, but I have never seen anyone wear a helmet surfing.


Now now, Kate. Did u know that Indi has a mulit-million$ insurance policy with his talent agency, so he is required to wear protective gear at all times


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Really cute Lyn. But why is Indi wearing a helmet to go surfing? Skateboarding I could understand, but I have never seen anyone wear a helmet surfing.


Silly Miss Kate I was wearing a helmet cause if I fall off my board i won't hurt my head on the rocks underneath the water... Ill surprise you with another photo surfing after...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> We all know Grumpy secretly loved Snow White but of course she only has eyes for one adorable little man


Hey. Pete you are so right... The reason why Indi loves Grumpy is that Indi gets grumpy himself Indi has a mind of his own.. But the secret is that Indi really likes Snow White and that is why Indi has grumpy around little finger..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Haha Cowabunga Indi riding the Big Kahuna! :clap:
> 
> Why does Indi like Grumpy? Grumpy's expression doesn't seem too friendly to him. He should use his charm on Snow White instead!


Indi was having a discussion with grumpy to see who was going to end up with Snow White... Stay tuned for another Snow White episode...


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Very cute! Well done,Lyn!


Thank you Gaby..



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn, see how much you've improved in such a short time?
> Very nicely done. :thumbsup:*


Thank you Miss Deb.. I now no how long it takes you to do one cut out all day. My eyes were cross eyed after doing it they were so sore... I'll add another surfing photo later today with out the helmet.. I was practicing cut outs of helmets...Please come back..



kcladyz said:


> Love the surfer lol


Thank you Heidi..



Jonah said:


> Indi is the King of the surf...nice work Lyn...


Thank you Randy..



Jo Ann said:


> Good job Lyn, I am jealous, much improved and rapidly as well.
> Jo Ann:budge::budge:


Thank you Miss JoAnn..All you have to do is Practice that is the key..



Mikey Did It said:


> Wow Lyn! Great job, especially on trimming the dwarf. I love it that Indie wears a helmet to surf. You're a good Mommy!


Thank you Nedra... I have to be careful that he doesn't hit his head on the rocks..



Jedikeet said:


> Haha Cowabunga Indi riding the Big Kahuna! :clap:
> 
> Why does Indi like Grumpy? Grumpy's expression doesn't seem too friendly to Indi.


Indi likes Grumpy cause Indi gets grumpy himself he has to win over grumpy so Indi can have Snow White..


----------



## Kate C

But Helmet Feathers are not a good look for a photo shoot.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> But Helmet Feathers are not a good look for a photo shoot.


Ha Ha That is funny..


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indi won over Snow White over Grumpy.*

Hear you go Indi won Snow White but Grumpy isn't impressed.. Another Photo of Indi surfing with out his helmet he said it was uncomfortable on his head.. Cut outs are sure tiring my eyes are cross eyed will have to have a break and come back but i am doing another theme and will add it in here to so please come back later and look..

Indi with Snow White and Grumpy..


----------



## Jonah

Of course Snow White picked Indi....not even a contest poor ol grumpy had a chance in....

Speaking of contest's....I believe the one foot helmetless ride Indi is doing, just won him the surfing contest too....


----------



## FaeryBee

*You've mastered the art of the cut-outs Lyn :thumbsup: and you will be now be able to make just about any kind of picture you want.

Skipper's Adventures ended with the one posted last week. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *You've mastered the art of the cut-outs Lyn :thumbsup: and you will be now be able to make just about any kind of picture you want.
> 
> Skipper's Adventures ended with the one posted last week. *


Hey Deb...Thank you. I have been trying to put Indi in a Jeep but i can't do that it is to hard I cut the front or the side but i can't get him in it maybe one day I give up on the Jeep cut out for now My mother wanted me to put Indi in a jeep How do i do this? What a shame that Skipper has ended his Adventures I love seeing them. Maybe Skipper will come up with another good adventure and surprise everyone..



Jonah said:


> Of course Snow White picked Indi....not even a contest poor ol grumpy had a chance in....
> 
> Speaking of contest's....I believe the one foot helmetless ride Indi is doing, just won him the surfing contest too....


Ha Ha. You are so funny Randy..


----------



## Budgiekeet

Im sure Indi will be in a jeep in no time at all. You are very good with photoshop .


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgiekeet said:


> Im sure Indi will be in a jeep in no time at all. You are very good with photoshop .


Thank you Rick.. Ill keep on trying to get it right and one day ill have him in a Jeep..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> We all know Grumpy secretly loved Snow White but of course she only has eyes for one adorable little man


Thank you for the Photo Pete.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nick I think that you will like this one i have done...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you for putting all of the photoshop pictures into one thread Deb much appreciated


----------



## Jedikeet

A long time ago in a galaxy far away...

(John William's eternally divine Star Wars Theme blasts loudly through the theater speakers and the audiences go wild!)

STAR WARS
Episode VII: The Rise of Indi Skybudger

As the Jedi Knights continue to suffer defeat from the evil Sith Empire and their numbers lessen to almost extinction throughout the galaxy, a new force is growing and the hope for good is again restored...within a young Jedi apprentice named Indi Skybudger, under the tutelage of Master Yoda.

But heavily outnumbered by the Empire and also with the formation of another bigger and more destructive Deathstar battle station, the Jedi federation is in dire desperation to complete the training of young Indi to be their last hope in restoring balance to the universe. Against the odds and doubts that the other Jedi elders have on young Padawan Indi, Master Yoda however believes Indi is truly THE ONE who will to deliver us all from the power of the Darkside!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ha Ha. I love this Nick.

A long time ago in a galaxy far away...

Episode VII: The Rise of Indi Skybudger.

Indi Skybudger is here to do his duty to save the world.. Indi Skybudger is going to protect all of his budgie friends from turning over to the dark side.....There is good in everyone..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Google Spider do not take my photo's. Thank you.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indi is now Rafting on the Rapid waters.*

Indi is now Rafting down the Rapid waters He has gone for a few days to enjoy this beautiful River..Indi seems to be having a ball. He sent me pictures from his mobile phone got them tonight... Guess my little guy is now sleeping after a long day on the river....



A bit scarey


This is so much fun.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excellent renditions, Lyn!

I'm very impressed with how far you've come with your skills so quickly.

Well done!*


----------



## Kate C

I agree with Deb. You really are getting the hang of photoshop. Well done.


----------



## Jedikeet

Ahh Indi is quite safety conscience and wearing his helmet again like the good birdie he is. 

Keep on Rockin' n protect that million$ Noggin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Birdmanca

Indi is doing pretty good. That is a top of the line sports car he is driving. It is a beautiful car.


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I can "hear" him tweeting, at the top of his sweet voice- 

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## Jedikeet

AnimalKaperz said:


> I can "hear" him tweeting, at the top of his sweet voice-
> 
> Get your motor runnin'
> Head out on the highway
> Lookin' for adventure
> And whatever comes our way
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> I like smoke and lightning
> Heavy metal thunder
> Racin' with the wind
> And the feelin' that I'm under
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> Like a true nature's child
> We were born, born to be wild
> We can climb so high
> I never wanna die
> 
> Born to be wild
> Born to be wild


AMEN, LYNDA!:thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Excellent renditions, Lyn!
> 
> I'm very impressed with how far you've come with your skills so quickly.
> 
> Well done!*


Thank you Deb. I have had free time to practice my cut outs as my Internet has been dropping out 10 times each day..Thought they fixed it yesterday come to put my Internet on this morning it was off again all day... Only come back on late this afternoon. Had a lot of time to do my cut outs.. I am not so scared of photoshop now finding my way around easy...



Kate C said:


> I agree with Deb. You really are getting the hang of photoshop. Well done.


Thank you Kate.. As I said to deb. I am not so scared of photoshop anymore.. I don't let any programme beat me even if it takes me ages to get right..



Jedikeet said:


> Ahh Indi is quite safety conscience and wearing his helmet again like the good birdie he is.
> 
> Keep on Rockin' n protect that million$ Noggin!:thumbsup:


Thank you Nick..I told Indi he had to wear a helmet to be on the safe side..



Birdmanca said:


> Indi is doing pretty good. That is a top of the line sports car he is driving. It is a beautiful car.


Thank you..Indi has to have a good car to drive in.. He is pretty proud of it...



AnimalKaperz said:


> I can "hear" him tweeting, at the top of his sweet voice-
> 
> Get your motor runnin'
> Head out on the highway
> Lookin' for adventure
> And whatever comes our way
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> I like smoke and lightning
> Heavy metal thunder
> Racin' with the wind
> And the feelin' that I'm under
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> Like a true nature's child
> We were born, born to be wild
> We can climb so high
> I never wanna die
> 
> Born to be wild
> Born to be wild


Thank Lynda...The tweet song reminds me of a bird song I no..While Indi is in his car you can hear him singing his little heart out....


----------



## nuxi

I like the pictures of Indi rafting! Indi seems to be a very sporty and adventurous little guy!


----------



## despoinaki

Oh my!!! I missed TB only for a few days! There's a lot going on here! Indi goes everywhere, surfing, starring in movies, with helmet and without helmet, our little star is rising and rising!!!
Now I wanna see his name on Hollywood Walk of Fame!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> I like the pictures of Indi rafting! Indi seems to be a very sporty and adventurous little guy!


Thank you Gaby I like the rafting pictures to.



despoinaki said:


> Oh my!!! I missed TB only for a few days! There's a lot going on here! Indi goes everywhere, surfing, starring in movies, with helmet and without helmet, our little star is rising and rising!!!
> Now I wanna see his name on Hollywood Walk of Fame!


Thank you Despina. I know Indi is sure going everywhere and without me to maybe Indi has a secret friend..Now you have given me an idea with the Hollywood Walls of Fame I see what I can come up with in the next few days..


----------



## mattytude

Love these pictures Lyn! Your photoshop skills are on top form!

Looks like Indi is having a new found lease of life and loving it!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

mattytude said:


> Love these pictures Lyn! Your photoshop skills are on top form!
> 
> Looks like Indi is having a new found lease of life and loving it!!


Thank you Matt..It does look like Indi is having a ball and he approves of the themes i am picking out for him. Indi has come up with another surprise but it is a secret you will have to find out in a few days time...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Just a bit of Fun. Holly Wood Walk of Fame.*

This is just a bit of fun I did Indi at the Holly Wood Walk of Fame..First Indi was invited to walk down the red carpet at Holly Wood.. I think he looks so cute.. Despina said Indi should go to Holly Wood so he took a flight there to meet all of his Budgie Fans.. Let the contest begin. Starring Indigo..

Indi at Holly Wood Walk of Fame..


My own Walk of Fame...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Exceptionally well done, Lyn! 
Indi looks great standing on his Star.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Exceptionally well done, Lyn!
> Indi looks great standing on his Star.*


Thank you Miss Deb.. Indi loves his star he said this was a fun theme...


----------



## despoinaki

My idea came out really good Lyn!!  I love his outfit and his expression, he looks so proud!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> My idea came out really good Lyn!!  I love his outfit and his expression, he looks so proud!


Thank you Despina for coming up with a good idea. If you have any more ideas please let me know.. I have one I am working on at the moment but it is a secret till it is finished.. I am not scared of photoshop anymore YAY...only cut outs take so long to do..


----------



## nuxi

I really like the "Hollywood" pictures! Indi looks snazzy in his tuxedo and he looks really proud of his star on the walk of fame. Well done,Lyn!:thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> I really like the "Hollywood" pictures! Indi looks snazzy in his tuxedo and he looks really proud of his star on the walk of fame. Well done,Lyn!:thumbsup:


Thank you Gaby.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Graduation day for Indigo at the beginning of December.*

Hi. Everyone!! Indigo finished Year 12 and Collage he has Graduated and now has his diploma..Indi wanted me to share his celebrations with you all..Indi has been studying so hard doing a lot of reading and then he took his test at the end of the year and he passed and got a big score... Hear is Indi in his Graduation clothing hat and all.. Just another bit of fun. My Indigo is so Clever..He has decided to do Forensic Science he wants to be like my niece Mikaela..


----------



## nuxi

Very cute! Well done,Lyn! Indi is such a smart little guy!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Wow Indi (or rather you) has been very busy lately!!! Those are great, Lyn. Well done. I like the surfing one, Hollywood ones and graduation ones the best. Really good!!!


----------



## despoinaki

He is a gratuate now- no longer a student- and looking for a job that fits him! 
But he is a hollywood star already- maybe he'll star in adventure movies?


----------



## Bethanyi

*Look at you Lyn! I've come back from holiday to a photoshop pro!  your doing an excellent job! Well done! And thanks for sharing*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Bethanyi said:


> *Look at you Lyn! I've come back from holiday to a photoshop pro!  your doing an excellent job! Well done! And thanks for sharing*


Thank you Bethany.. I thought I'd surprise you while you were on holidays.. Did you have a lovely time..




despoinaki said:


> He is a gratuate now- no longer a student- and looking for a job that fits him!
> But he is a hollywood star already- maybe he'll star in adventure movies?


Thank you. Despina... Indi changes his mind on what he wants to do now he wants to be a movie star...



nuxi said:


> Very cute! Well done,Lyn! Indi is such a smart little guy!


Thank you Gaby. I think so to..



Frankie'sFriend said:


> Wow Indi (or rather you) has been very busy lately!!! Those are great, Lyn. Well done. I like the surfing one, Hollywood ones and graduation ones the best. Really good!!!


Thank you Madonna.. I like those three photoshop ones to I can swap them around for my Signature....


----------



## Bethanyi

*Yes was wonderful thank you Lyn  
But it's lovely to come home to my budgies! They have grown so much *


----------

